# Mark Bell - Slingshot



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone used one of these; if so how did you find it?

http://www.howmuchyabench.net/






I borrowed one from a pal last week to see how it felt and to see how much more I could put onto my bench

Managed to work up to 170kg raw (just wrist wraps) for a double then put his sling shot on and hammered out 5 at 180kg, 2 at 190kg and 2 at 200kg then dropped back to 140kg for 16reps (no slingshot)

It's an odd feeling as I've never used anything like this before but I soon got into the groove and it really did take all the stress away from my front shoulders and very little pain from my elbows 

On the back of this I've ordered a MadDog version today from ReachFitness and it'll be with me in a few days so going to get used to it and start using it more to overload on the bench and stay away from raw heavy singles for a while and see if I can get past this 185kg plateau I've got stuck at for the last few months now!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have both the Original and Mad Dog versions. I used them a lot to begin with and are great for overload. I hardly use them any more though unless i want to stroke my ego and handle more weight. The only thing that has helped my bench is pausing every rep and higher rep drop sets.


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Haha yeah I can understand the ego thing; being able to do a double with 200kg paused was unreal!

They felt great and the lockout was strong so I know I could do more but my overall goal is to bench 200kg raw so I bought it so I could overload on bench without running risk to injuring my shoulders/elbows but also get used to handling the weight etc...

I've always paused my bench so it's habit now; I'm not overly keen on TnG reps unless light as I feel I lose my rhythm!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Inb4 this sh1t is posted on every thread!!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

london-gear said:


> We offer this type of product here in the UK for a very reasonable price.
> 
> We are a new and up and coming weightlifting and apparel brand - this is out first product so any support is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Available from eBay store - follow link: http://www.london-gear.com/bench-aid.html


Give me some free, I will break a bench record and get your brand known. Cheers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No I normally get someone else to do my pressing for me.....Its much easier. I don't need the rubber band to help me, I just sit back n watch the big strong dude push them out..... :thumbup1:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Isn't it something more like this.


----------

